# getting excel spreadsheets onto kindle.



## bcrtj457 (Oct 1, 2010)

how do i put an excel spreadsheet onto my kindle. i use excel very often for work, and i have several spreadsheets that would be amazing to have on my kindle, because i carry it everywhere!!!!!

any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

It wouldn't be a workable spreadsheet, but you could most likely save your sheet as a pdf (I know you can do this with word and publisher) and then simply transfer it over or have Amazon translate it.


----------



## skidds66 (Feb 10, 2011)

Try saving your excel file as a .html document, then using something like Calibre to convert it to a book and then import to the Kindle... See how it looks.  PDF may not convert (or show up well) depending on the way your spreadsheet is set up.  Experiment!


----------



## bashfulreader (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you, skidds66!  I'm not the original poster, but I have been trying to get some Excel spreadsheets on my Kindle.  I had tried the PDF method, but wasn't that happy with how it looked.  Your method, so far, is the best yet!  I plan to keep playing around with it.  It's so nice to be able to carry all my "lists" with me.  (I'm addicted to Excel spreadsheets, LOL.)


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

I think the recommendations so far are the best, but having thought about it there's only one other possible solution I could suggest, I've not tried this out so it may fall over at the first step...

You could try uploading the spreadsheet to google docs (docs.google.com, you'll need a google account) and convert them to google docs spreadsheets. You might then be able to use the Kindle browser to access the spreadsheet from google docs.

The only benefit of this approach is that once the spreadsheet is in google docs, you can access it from anything with a browser, and probably modify them as well.

If anybody tries this and it actually works (I'm not convinced the Kindle browser will cope with google docs) then post back to let us know!


----------

